# FSC codes for BMW apps



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi everybody,
Can someone tell me if he can generate fsc files for certificates to implement on NBT HU ? 
Of course, I'm not speaking about fsc for maps, but those to activate 9C license.

++


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smilo said:


> Hi everybody,
> Can someone tell me if he can generate fsc files for certificates to implement on NBT HU ?
> Of course, I'm not speaking about fsc for maps, but those to activate 9C license.
> 
> ++


Not possible. Not way, no how.


----------



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

I know lot of persons (at least 5 different persons) from canada us romania uk who provide them. 
FSC package containing 3 files (.der .xml .fsc) per application A9 E5 9C 9F 6F DE A0 9E to reload into HU.

Except one of them, no one work at/with BMW.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smilo said:


> I know lot of persons (at least 5 different persons) from canada us romania uk who provide them.
> FSC package containing 3 files (.der .xml .fsc) per application A9 E5 9C 9F 6F DE A0 9E to reload into HU.
> 
> Except one of them, no one work at/with BMW.


Yes, but that is not a single 9C FSC Code you can use with your exiting FSC Codes. This is a complete FSC Set of non-OEM FSC Codes in a .bin file loaded by USB.


----------



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, you are right. Sure it is not possible to implement the only 9C certificate - but have to reload all of them with same dates. My question was to know if there are people in the forum that have the tool to generate these certificates (for all applications A9 E5 9C 9F 6F DE A0 9E)

I really don't have any idea about how they do, but they really generate files as described initially - 3 files per application - to implement with E-Sys

I don't think it is non-OEM codes in a .bin file, because they provide .der .xml and .fsc files format

maybe I misunderstand something..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smilo said:


> ...I don't think it is non-OEM codes in a .bin file, because they provide .der .xml and .fsc files format
> 
> maybe I misunderstand something..


They are most certainly non-OEM, as they are not generated by BMW AG, rather the are generated by the seller, and they cannot be used by head unit without first patching head unit to accept them.

This comes in two flavors that I have seen:

1) Single Self Contained .BIN file - Put .BIN file on USB Drive, Reboot Head Unit, and .BIN applies Head Unit Patch, Stores Custom SIGCert (SIG.DER), and then Stores Custom FSC Codes (.fsc) using Custom (.der).

2) .BIN file with set of FSC Codes conting the .fsc and .der files - Put .BIN file on USB Drive, Reboot Head Unit, and .BIN applies Head Unit Patch. Then manually using E-Sys, you must Store Custom SIGCert (SIG.DER), and then Store all the Custom FSC Codes (.fsc) using Custom (.der).

The .xml file is for use only by ISTA/P. I only see this when an OEM set of FSC Codes is used from another VIN, and is for use with an Emulator / CAN Filter. It is conceivable though that there is a variation of number 2 above that includes the .xml file, and after applying the .BIN file to patch the head unit, the FCS Codes are imported using ISTA/P instead of E-Sys.


----------

